# 5th Gen Wallpaper?



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Is there any way to turn off the wallpaper on my 5th gen 10.1 Kindle?  What I'm looking for is a plain black background rather than a pretty picture!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't believe it's possible to turn off the wallpaper, but if you Google 'black screen' you can find images of a plain black screen.

Just download one and use it as the 'picture' for your background - I think it will work.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> I don't believe it's possible to turn off the wallpaper, but if you Google 'black screen' you can find images of a plain black screen.
> 
> Just download one and use it as the 'picture' for your background - I think it will work.


I just spent an hour working on this:

- There is no wallpaper folder on the 5th gen Kindle - I think the wallpaper pictures must be built into the Kindle background software.
- I googled this until my fingers got tired but found nobody who had changed wallpaper on a 5th gen Kindle.

Thanks for the tip but it's no joy here. 

- MrBill


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have the 8" version and you can certainly change the wallpaper on that because I changed mine. It's the same version of the OS as on the 10" model so I'd be surprised if you couldn't change it on that too.

There isn't a wallpaper folder as such. Just google in your Fire's browser to an image you want to use, save it and it'll go into the gallery. Then go into wallpaper settings (settings - display - wallpaper - pick image) and you can choose from anything you've saved on the Fire as well as the pre-loaded images.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> I have the 8" version and you can certainly change the wallpaper on that because I changed mine. It's the same version of the OS as on the 10" model so I'd be surprised if you couldn't change it on that too.
> 
> There isn't a wallpaper folder as such. Just google in your Fire's browser to an image you want to use, save it and it'll go into the gallery. Then go into wallpaper settings (settings - display - wallpaper - pick image) and you can choose from anything you've saved on the Fire as well as the pre-loaded images.


I understand all that, what I can't figure out is where on the Fire do I put an all-black wallpaper so that the system will allow me to switch to it?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Put it in 'pictures' (in the internal storage, not the SD card). It may be easier to download the image onto your PC and then connect the Fire and copy it over.

When you click on 'pick image' in the wallpaper settings, anything in 'pictures', even in a subfolder, should be available to use for wallpaper. Also, if you have the Amazon photos app, anything saved in there will work too.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> Put it in 'pictures' (in the internal storage, not the SD card). It may be easier to download the image onto your PC and then connect the Fire and copy it over.


I downloaded a black wallpaper onto my PC, copied it to the Fire, rebooted the fire - this worked . . . thanks!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad we got there in the end!


----------

